# Pixelfehler



## Ralf090367 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hall zusammen,

wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, habe ich mir einen Samsung S34E790C zugelegt. Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass bei schwarzem Hintergrund drei hellbläulich leuchtende Pixelfehler zu sehen sind. Das liegt bei einer Auflösung von 3440 x 1440 bestimmt noch innerhalb der Toleranzen der ISO 13406-2. Dies ist allerdings mein erster Monitor überhaupt, der solche Fehler aufweist.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und wie steht Ihr generell zu diesem Thema?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## shootme55 (18. Dezember 2015)

Pixelfehler sind sehr ärgerlich. Hatte ich auch mal bei einem Bildschirm, war aber zum Glück nur der Office-PC meiner mutter. Ein blauer Pixel genau auf 2/3 der Diagonale, aber lt. Händler kein Reklamationsgrund. Seitdem hab ich es bei mir zur Praxis gemacht, bei Bildschirmen ins Geschäft zu fahren und den Aussteller zu kaufen. Kostet jedes mal viel Zeit dem Typen zu erklären dass ich diesen hier haben will und nicht das Teil aus dem Lager, und dann muss er seinen Vorgesetzten fragen ob er den hergeben darf, aber das is es mir dann schon wert. 
Und einmal bei Alternate wars ganz lustig, da hab ich dann noch 10% bekommen, war ja ein Aussteller.


----------



## Ion (18. Dezember 2015)

Sofern die paar Pixel dich nicht stören ist es doch halb so schlimm.
Meiner hat auch ein paar Pixelfehler, allerdings nur bei monotonen Farben. Sobald ich arbeite, ein Spiel spiele oder einen Film schaue etc. verschwinden sie wie von Zauberhand


----------



## Tech (18. Dezember 2015)

Wenn sie dich stören, würde ich den Kauf widerrufen und neu kaufen.


----------



## Ralf090367 (18. Dezember 2015)

Fällt halt eigentlich nur bei schwarzem Hintergrund auf, z.B. bei Spielen, welche kein 21:9 unterstützen und schwarze Balken  haben. Ich werde mal ein Undead Pixel Programm  ausprobieren, wenn es was bringt - OK, wenn nicht, wird ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen müssen. 
Rückgabe und Neukauf ist unschön, da ich den Monitor bei einem Amazon Blitzangebot geschossen habe (760,00 statt 899,00€) und dafür bekomme ich bestimmt keinen mehr.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (18. Dezember 2015)

Für wieviel du für das Gerät erworben hast  spielt keine rolle auch wenn es ein Blitzangebot war ist der Shop bei groben mängel an dem Gerät eine Gewährleistung oder Grantiefall verpflichtet .
Jetzt ist aber die frage ob man das als groben mangel/Gerätefehler den Shop anlasten kann,den die Pixelklasse ist ja bei jedem Gerät angegeben und sagt aus wieviel Pixelfehler auf gesamt Pixel sein dürfen.
Die könnten aus kulanz es zurück nehmen aber müßen es eventuell nicht.Vielleicht mal anrufen oder mailen und fragen wenn du es in betracht ziehst das zurück zusenden.
Und es kann auch sein das weil es ein Blitzangebot war keinen 2ten Ersatzgerät der gleichen Marke nochmal zu Verfügung haben aber einen ähnlichen aber anderen Gerät dafür erhälts(dürfen die machen),das wäre ja auch nicht optimal oder?
Ja ich hab auch bei meinem vorletzten Kauf eines Monitors auch einen Pixelfehler genau mittig auf dem Panel und nur bei schwarzem Hintergrund gehabt.Es ist immer die frage was man damit macht und ob es einen stört bei der Arbeit.
In meinem fall hat es gestört weil der Monitor nicht zum zocken ehr zum Bildbearbeitung(mit dunkelen Motiven) und habe es auch den bei der Reklamation so geschildert.Einen ersatz der gleichen Marke gabs nicht aber dafür Geld zurück.
Und bedenke bei Monitor rekalmation(zurück senden) muß man einen sogenannten Umkkarton besorgen(das etwas größer ist als das Orginale aber auch nicht zu groß) das verlangen die meisten Online Verkaufsshops aus Grantiegründen bzw.Schutz vor Schäden
beim zurück Senden.

grüße Brex


----------



## Ralf090367 (18. Dezember 2015)

Aufgrund der Fehlerklasse 2 wird es wohl keine gerechtfertigten Reklamationsgrund geben. Aber eine Kontaktaufnahme mit Amazon wird wohl nicht schaden. Der Monitor ist auch ohne Umkarton geliefert wurde, wird es schwierig, einen zu besorgen und zu transpartieren, da der Originalkarton schon die Größe meines Kofferraums sprengte.


----------



## GottesMissionar (18. Dezember 2015)

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn dir die Pixelfehler jetzt direkt nach dem Kauf schon auffallen - und es in Summe auch noch 3 sind - dann wird dir das die ganze Zeit auffallen und stören. Und in einigen Monaten dürftest du dich ärgern, dass du den Monitor nicht umgetauscht hast.

Pixelfehler sind für mich ein absolutes No-Go. Ich schicke da den Monitor (hab mir den X34 mit derselben Auflösung wie du bestellt, kommt Montag) bereits mit einem einzigen Pixelfehler zurück. Für Geräte in dieser Preisklasse gehe ich keine Kompromisse ein.

Edit: Es ist mir auch unerklärlich, wie man ihm raten kann, sich bei einem 800€ Monitor drei Pixelfehler ab Kaufdatum schön zu reden. Vor allem, da den TO das ja offensichtlich stört, sonst hätte er sich kaum die Mühe gemacht dafür einen Thread zu eröffnen.


----------



## Noname1987 (18. Dezember 2015)

Amazon zeigt sich bei Rücksendungen eigentlich immer sehr kullant... ich gebe da nie Gründe an. Würde jeden Bildschirm mit einem mir auffallenden Fehler retournieren... sobald du es gesehen hast kannst du es nicht mehr übersehen. Desshalb sage ich bei Besuch bei meinen Eltern Vattern auch nichts über diese verdammten Dirty Corners seines Fernsehers... er sieht sie nicht und so solls auch bleiben... wies ich ihn darauf hin so könnt er es nicht mehr ignorieren. Schicks ein und mehr Glück beim nächsten Kauf


----------



## Yoshi-M (19. Dezember 2015)

Da muss ich dir Recht geben: Einmal entdeckt, und man starrt immer wieder auf diesen einen verdammten toten Pixel, obwohl man noch so viele funktionierende drum herum hat.  (Nicht ironisch gemeint)
Und ich finde, es kommt ganz darauf an, welchen Fehler das einzelne Pixel genau hat bzw. wo es auf dem Bildschirm plaziert ist. Je weiter es an den Rand des Bildschirmes wandert, um so uninteressanter wird es für mich.
Im Zentrum oder nur wenig daneben ist es aber mehr als störend.  

Und sie fallen eigentlich nur bei "wenig farbigen" Standbildern auf. z.B. Im Officebetrieb. Bei Spielen, Filmen, oder generell vielen und/oder bewegten Bildern fällt es kaum bis gar nicht auf.



GottesMissionar schrieb:


> ...Ich schicke da den Monitor (hab mir den X34 mit derselben Auflösung wie du bestellt, kommt Montag) bereits mit einem einzigen Pixelfehler zurück. Für Geräte in dieser Preisklasse gehe ich keine Kompromisse ein.
> 
> Edit: Es ist mir auch unerklärlich, wie man ihm raten kann, sich bei einem 800€ Monitor drei Pixelfehler ab Kaufdatum schön zu reden....



Das soll jetzt nicht böse klingen: 
Man weis bereits vor dem Kauf, auf was man sich einstellen sollte! Es gibt auch Monitore mit 0% Fehler - Und die kosten halt entsprechend!
Ich habe an meinen anderen Rechnern auch zwei Monitore mit Pixelfehlern.
Umgetauscht habe ich allerdings noch kein Display. Schließlich habe ich vor dem Kauf bereits gewusst, dass es mit Fehlerklasse 2 geliefert wird. Hätte ich ein "perfektes" Display gewollt, hätte ich in Shops kaufen müssen, die eine Pixelüberprüfung mit Garantie anbieten. (Für entsprechend mehr Geld)

Dann, aber wirklich nur dann kannst du mit Recht auf einen Austausch bestehen! Ansonsten ganz klar NEIN 

Nachträglich den Verkäufer mit einer Retoure zu belasten, weil man nicht das akzeptiert, was man in der Artikelbeschreibung zur Kenntniss genommen hat, (Fehlerklasse 2) finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Dafür wurde das Rückgaberecht nicht gemacht.....

Das ist in etwa eine solch bescheuerte Selektion (mMn), wie wenn sich ein Freak mehrere CPUs kauft, die alle genau nach ihren Spezifikationen laufen, um sich denjenigen auszusuchen, der beim Übertakten die meisten Mhz liefert. Der Rest geht dann als Gebrauchtware dank des 
"Rückgaberechts" zurück. Der Händler darf sich dann über zig gebrauchte CPUs freuen, die er nicht mehr als "neu" sondern retoure/B-Ware mit Verlust verkaufen muss. Und die späteren Käufer freuen sich über höhere Preise, da der Händler diesen Verlust irgendwie wieder gegenrechnen muss.... 
Und wehe, einer der kommenden Kunden merkt, dass ihm Ware verkauft wird, die schon mal jemand in Gebrauch hatte, unter Umständen sogar schon bis an die Leistungsgrenze und darüber hinaus maltätiert wurde.... 
Frei nach dem Motto des Rücksenders: "Nach mir die Sinnflut, sollen andere sich mit meinem Ausschuss abfinden".
Da ist das Geschrei dann groß


----------



## GottesMissionar (19. Dezember 2015)

Eine valide Meinung.

Wenn ich aber 1,3k (oder hier 800€) für einen High-End-Monitor ausgebe, dann darf man zurecht ein fehlerfreies Produkt erwarten. Wenn der Händler sich das Problem teildefekter Ware vom Hersteller abschieben lässt, ist das sein Problem, nicht meines.

Wenn man bewusst Produkte in einer Fehlerklasse kauft und Pixelfehler klar ausgeschrieben sind, dann ist das eine andere Sache. Aber zwischen "Kratzer am Rahmen" und "3 störende Pixelfehler die den Gebrauch stark beeinflussen" liegt ein großer Unterschied.

Deine Argumentation, dass ich mich mit minderwertiger Ware zufrieden geben muss, damit andere das Problem nicht haben, teile ich nicht.


----------



## Yoshi-M (19. Dezember 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Eine valide Meinung.
> 
> Wenn ich aber 1,3k (oder hier 800€) für einen High-End-Monitor ausgebe, dann darf man zurecht ein fehlerfreies Produkt erwarten.....



Es ist egal, wie viel Geld du für etwas ausgibst. Alles hat nunmal seine Fertigungstoleranzen. Und Bei millionen von Pixeln den "Ausschuss" so gering zu halten, ist auch eine Leistung.
Wie gesagt, du darfst ein Pixelfehlerfreies Produkt erwarten, wenn es nicht mit Fehlerklasse 2, sondern Fehlerklasse 1 beworben wird.

Ich kann dich allerdings auch sehr gut verstehen, dass dir bei so viel Geld auch ein fehlerfreies Display wichtig ist. Da gibt es aber andere Wege:

Ich würde - wenn mir ein perfektes Display sehr wichtig ist - vorher einfach mal bei den Händlern nachfragen, ob sie denn das Display (gegen einen kleinen Obolus) zuvor prüfen können. Einige bieten diesen Service sogar 
beim Kauf direkt mit an. Oder Ich frag bereits im Vorfeld, ob er im Falle eines Fehlers mit einem Umtausch einverstanden wäre.
Ich habe vor Jahren einmal einen Monitor gekauft bei einem kleinen Händler um die Ecke. Der hatte kein Problem damit, dass ich ihn kurz im Laden mal an einen Rechner hängen durfte.

Oder wie man auch sagen kann: "Mit´n redn macht man´s aus"


----------



## Ralf090367 (1. Februar 2016)

Ich habe vor einem Monat mit Amazon Kontakt aufgenommen. Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass es schwierig wird, daraus einen Garantiefall für Samsung zu machen, da die Fehler innerhalb der Toleranzen lägen. Selbstverständlich könne ich den Monitor zurückschicken und das Geld zurückbekommen. Allerdings gäbe es natürlich keine Garantie dafür, dass der nächste keine Pixelfehler haben wird. Ich habe den Monitor letztendlich behalten und habe nun im letzten Monat viel gezockt, Filme geschaut und gearbeitet (Grafik, Office, Entwicklung) und muss sagen, dass mich die Pixelfehler mittlerweile nur noch auffallen, wenn ich wirklich danach suche. Ansonsten, genau der Monitor, den ich mit vorgestellt habe, mit jeder Menge platz für Arbeit und Vergnügen. 

Gruß

Ralf


----------

